# Overstayed in america



## pidit (Jan 9, 2014)

Helllo 
My cousin had over stayed her 5 yr visa in america 
And voluntarily returned without notifying anyone.
He had no obstacles returning back home. They 
Even did not put any stamp on his passport.
Now his wife wants to come to australia for
Further studies .therfore he wants apply as 
Dependent of his wife and come here and l
Live together but he is worried he has made new 
Epassport his old passport was not Epassport
But his new passport has his old pp number mentioned
Now the million dollar question is should he
Lie abt his history abt america or not.he desperately
Wants to be with his wife...but worries if he 
Writes abt his overstay and all he will be rejected...c
Can anyone help


----------



## AmyDownUnder (Dec 29, 2013)

Never lie on an application for residency or Visa. If you are caught in a lie then there may be problems. If you explain it from the start it may make things easier. Never lie about it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------

